# anybody ever been to this site?



## chal7ds (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey my fellow trippers,

Has anyone ever been to this site and tried to order some of their products?

http://www.shamanic-extracts.com/xcart/customer/home.php

Most notably the spore prints or the peyote seeds or 4 yr. olds..

If this site is real and the products are real...holy [email protected]$t..i'm on it...

i just need confirmation by someone!


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 6, 2005)

no thanks ill stick to real buds.


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 6, 2005)

i used to grow my own shrooms, San pedro, peruvianus and peyote. Salvia will take you on a heavy trip for like an hour but you need to smoke it in a bong and really heat it up, the best way is to start with extract x5 , give it a couple of hits, wait for some effect, if there isn't any, take a couple of hits more. I used to grow PC Huautla, Equador and Transkei, but i really prefer the Transkei, they will hit you like a bomb and tka e you to neverland for like 7-8 hrs. San pedro, fresh cut, you will need about 40cm of cactus to make tea for a nice trip of 10-15hrs, but the peruvianus and peyote hold 10x more mescaline then San Pedro so you need less cactus to make tea, and these last 2 will take you to never ever-land for 15 hrs or more .

greetz


----------



## chal7ds (Jun 6, 2005)

never ever land? lol...I love it!


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 6, 2005)

yeah, phantasialand 

greetz


----------



## libra (Jun 7, 2005)

That site is for real, but they wont ship to the united states.


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 7, 2005)

you have sites enough in the united staes where you can buy this stuff 

http://www.mushroommagic.com/
http://www.sporeworks.com/index.html
http://www.azarius.com/index.php

greetz


----------

